# Pocket Watch Chain Id Help



## cerick1450 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi alI... I think I may have put this in the wrong forum, so hopefully this will help me get an answer.. Recently acquired this watch chain and I need help in identifying it. It is marked on the hook as follows:W8 SB * 1/8. On the other side of the hook (on the inside it says GLOBE). Also the fob is a State of MN seal and marked 14k gold filled. Can anyone identify this chain? What vintage is it? I assume it is gold filled...Here are a few pictures. Thanks Charlie


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

quite unusual link design ,are we sure that says globe ? as from the picture the last letter does not look like an e ?


----------



## cerick1450 (Oct 14, 2013)

That is what it appears to say. Here is another photo..


----------

